# Foul smelling plant



## mockachild (Apr 19, 2011)

Can anyone please identify this plant. It was found in my mothers yard and it smells like rotting dog and makes you want to vomit. Also flies swarm around it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## luevelvet (Apr 1, 2009)

Maybe this? 

What’s that Smell??? « Hillsborough Extension Garden Blog

Cheers!

Luis


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

That, I believe, is the bloom from the Mimosa tree--a tree which reseeds very easily...the bloom is probably rotting....and if you left it alone, might grow another tree for you. Some gardeners HATE that tree because of just that one aspect... I'm assuming that the bloom is attached to the leaves that are showing with it...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Awesome fungus!!!! Never seen that one before


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm a little jealous.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Judy S said:


> That, I believe, is the bloom from the Mimosa tree--a tree which reseeds very easily...the bloom is probably rotting....and if you left it alone, might grow another tree for you. Some gardeners HATE that tree because of just that one aspect... I'm assuming that the bloom is attached to the leaves that are showing with it...


Its a fungus related to stinkhorns and stinkbaskets. Very cool. Definitely not the Mimosa flower


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Clathrus sp?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

See, that's what you get for assuming...Mimosa leaves, proximity of a pink think like the Mimosa blossoms...ah well...much more interesting that it is a fungusy thing...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Thinking Clathrus crispus


----------

